# Metodologia para la creacion de dispositivos electrónicos



## Angelxm (May 10, 2008)

Soy estudiante de Ing. en sistemas, y estoy investigando si existen metodologías para la creación de dispositivos electrónicos, es decir si existen metodos formales que ayuden a un desarrollo sistemático de dispositivos electronicos para la obtensión de buenos resultados. De antemano les agradesco su ayuda.


----------



## electrodan (May 10, 2008)

Que yo sepa la única metodología que hay es hacerlo modular, es decir construyendo una parte por ves.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 10, 2008)

La forma es en diagrama de bloques para luego diseñar cada etapa y luego unirlas de manera logica.
para un amplificador de audio por ejemplo:

fuente de alimentacion
filtros o ecualizador
preamplificador
exitador o driver
etapa de potencia
sistema de salida.


----------



## Angelxm (May 10, 2008)

Agradesco sus respuesatas. A mi entender las dos respuetas son lo mismo, digrama de bloques y modular, ya que en ambos el desarrollo se va haciendo por partes para luego unificar en un todo; pero cuando desarrollamos esas partes individuales supongo que tambien se lleva una metodología para saber si voy bien o tengo que corregir ciertas errores. Entonces cuales son esos sub pasos que se tienen que realizar?.  Nuevamente agradesco de antemano su colaboracion.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 11, 2008)

Yo creo q sabiendo un poco de electronica, solo hay que tener bien claro el esquema electronico para poder realizar el circuito. la cosa se complica cuando hay que diseñar el esquema. para eso hay que sabaer mucho de electronica y basarse en esquemas y diagramas ya existentes, creo yo.
Hasta la fecha no he creado circuitos electronicos, más que alguna modifcacion de alguno ya existente.
si consigo información sobre lo q necesitas t la posteo.


----------



## MaMu (May 11, 2008)

Angelxm dijo:
			
		

> Agradesco sus respuesatas. A mi entender las dos respuetas son lo mismo, digrama de bloques y modular, ya que en ambos el desarrollo se va haciendo por partes para luego unificar en un todo; pero cuando desarrollamos esas partes individuales supongo que tambien se lleva una metodología para saber si voy bien o tengo que corregir ciertas errores. Entonces cuales son esos sub pasos que se tienen que realizar?.  Nuevamente agradesco de antemano su colaboracion.



Yo creo que los sub pasos siguen siendo a su vez modulares. Estos contenidos dependerán substancialemente del tipo de tecnología de desarrollo, puesto que, al incorporar tecnologías digitales avanzadas empiezan a generarse jerarquías sobre toma de desiciones.
Un claro ejemplo estaría en el desarrollo de un dispositivo dado, aplicando a éste dos o más posibles soluciones: A) Una alarma con compuertas lógicas, B) Una alarma microcontrolada.


----------

